# Heya peeps



## suterman (May 1, 2009)

Just wanted to post up a hello here, seems like a good forum to be a member of.

My wife and I have just bought a 1985 Bedford CF MURVI, its our first camper but we have always enjoyed camping in a tent up until now. 

We are going to pick up our MURVI from near Cardiff tomorrow night and stop over at a farm campsite just north of Cardiff (A bit early for us to wild camp just yet) It will give us a chance to find our way round the vehicle a bit and drive back home in the daylight.

We are planning (or, more to the point, not planning) a trip to Europe this summer, we are taking three weeks and aiming for Croatia. I was googling aires when I found this site.

I'll post up a few pics of the van when we get back.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (May 1, 2009)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the wildys
hope van is Ok
enjoy the trip

weez
Tony


----------



## The Cumbrian (May 1, 2009)

Welcome from another newbie, be interested to see the pics when you get them.


----------



## suterman (May 1, 2009)

cheers,

I popped down last weekend to look at the van and it seemed in very good order, only 11300 miles on it. I think there are a few little things that need putting right and we will want to alter it a little to suit our needs but generally it looked great and not suffering with the problematic corrosion found on the CF.


----------



## suterman (May 2, 2009)

Heres a little bit of info about myself and our new van.  I am a Volvo guy (RWD only) , I have owned only Volvos for about the last five years, and spent 3 solid months last winter building my dream car, a Volvo 240 turbo (until now, considederd undoable by the majority of the RHD Volvo community... if only they had tried....)  with uprated suspension, it's very fast, corners like a subaru and can carry a wardrobe.   I fully intended to keep this car indefinately, slowly upgrading it as life went on.

One of the purposes of the 240T was to go touring round Europe, my wife and I have done this in the past in previous Volvos using tents and enjoyed it very much but we are no spring chickens and blowing up a double inflatable mattress everyday was taking its toll.

Until last week, this was a fact of life when the missus and I decided to get a camper and we spotted a clean, low miles Bedford  CF2 on Ebay.

My wife and I both fell in love with it at first site and I went down to Barry to see it right away.

I had a quick look at the van and shook the guys hand.

Last night we went to pick it up. The more we learnt the more we liked it.  Its got a gas fired indirect fan heater under the floor, a copper immersion tank hot water system, a nice 4 speaker cd/radio stereo with remote control, 2 sunroofs, a 2 ring hob and grill, a coolbox, a rock and roll sofa-bed, rotatimg captain seats and 2 litre 4 cyl engine and oh so easy to drive 3 speed autobox.

It cruises nicely at 50-60 mph returning 25mpg and is soooo easy to drive, I feel I could do 8 hrs in it non stop and not feel tired.

We picked it up yesterday at 7 pm and by 8 we were setting up at a campsite in the Brecon national park.

anyway on with the pics.......














This morning we had coffee and bacon sandwiches cooked on my meths stove.






Boot/storage















eightystacular dash.











Some kids nicked the MURVI badge off the front, I was thinking about making one that says BEDFWD


----------

